# Junk in the trunk?



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

What's in your trunk? The stuff in my trunk is used often and has saved my butt a few times. I have an "emergency kit" in mine, a gymbag with:

Old tracksuit w/hoody,Shorts and a tshirt,Some gap sweatpants,Underwear and socks,Flipflops,Old Sneakers,Poncho,Reflective vest,Blanket,Beachtowel,
2 bottles of water,Screwdriver,Miniflashlight w/taped up batteries(so power doesn't die),Some copper wire,Right Guard, Scissors, 6 rubber gloves, bandaids, toothbrush, toilet paper, Fisherman's hat, and bball cap. All the clothes are in plastic bags.

I also keep a collapsible fabric lawnchair w/its carrying bag, a big ol' ice scraper/brush combo, and a fullsize cane umbrella.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

too much stuff...

Gas Mask, 2 fire extinguishers, 2 sets of rainy weather gear, 2 jacks, tire iron, snow chain set ( wht does it fit??? ), block of wood for wheel chock, every wrench needed for basic to moderate repairs, spare tire, Hazard cone, hazard triangle, hose and splices to repair oil cooler plumbing, spare hose clamps, timing gun, trenching shovel, tow strap, Several quarts of oil, Mag Lite, Set of batteries fo mag lite, multi tip screw driver, spare alternator/water pump belt, full size spare

it's over 100lbs of nonsence, it fits nicely in 2 plastic tubs which are strapped down in the trunk area. It's nice to have everything you need in the car at all times.

and there's more!

Jumper cables, bits of wire to hold the exhaust system on ( needed 2x ), zip ties!!, tirepressure gauge, spare oil filter media, Coveralls, rubber boots

I used to have in my first car 1 bottle of every fluid needed.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

A tool box with screwdrivers, wiring equipment, electrical testers, pliers, tape, screws, etc., a 110-piece socket set, a folding chair, a Mitsubishi Eclipse jack, jack crank, stock Subaru tools, tripod, blanket, spare tire, my SideArm (a mobile all-terrain computer that I will be using for work), jumper cables, a quart of oil, a can of clearcoat, a turkey baster, rags, 8 tie-down straps (4 ratcheting, 4 pull-tight), 2 gallons of water, batteries, some Meguiars Quik Detailer that belongs to Sean, and some other crap that I'm forgetting.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

In my new car all I carry is a toolbox with various emergency items and maps.

The list for my old car was pretty much covered by B11sleeper. We must be rally geeks.


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

A rubbermaid box w/spare wire, fuse's, bulb's, screwdriver and bit set, couple of wrenches, rag's, almost every fluid needed for the car, jack and tire iron that's about it other then the stereo junk. Oh and cover alls for when i have to get under the car and get dirty.


----------



## ElBarto (Mar 9, 2004)

the only thing in my trunk is a set of jumper cables


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

a big ol speaker box, a bright yellow timberland jacket for when i gotta shovel snow, a cheapo jacket forwhen i gotta shovel snow. ice/snow car scraper thing, Eclipse catalog(speakers, its been in there for about a year), uhm. armorall cleaning, window, and regular wipes. uhm. oh, and jumper cables. yah. 

now under my seats, is all my tools, like, drivers seat, 50-pcs socket wrench set, screwdrivers, n pliars. passenger seat, everything else


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Duct tape, and bailing wire................loll


----------



## innes177 (Feb 21, 2004)

a bottle of Jack, two shot glasses, two quarters(drinkin games), 4 ping pong balls(beer pong), deck of cards and dice


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

i don't have a trunk, but in my glovebox, i have screws that i don't know where they came from, a couple different types of spare bulbs (i think they're all to the interior lights), some spare fuses, in my ext. cab, i have my jack for my truck, with the spare tire in the bed. 
now that i've seen what most of you have in your cars for emergencys and such, maybe i should put some more stuff in there!?


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

12" Sub/Box/Amp 
jumper cables
spare
box with various tools and things
jack
torque wrench


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

well yeah, i also have 2-12" subs in a box, 2 amps and a cap. in my cab..


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

gotta clean out my trunk....

a jacket, gym bag w/baseball gear, case of bottled water, windshield cover, work gloves, jack, spare, 5 qt oil, 8-pack of lever 2000, shampoo, spark plugs, dist cap & rotor, pcv valve, oil filter, funnel, armor all, and last but not least.....womens thong panty (that makes two of 'em in the car, i have another pair hidden by the e-brake)


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Golf clubs.


----------



## BFinlay (Apr 20, 2003)

sub box, amp, jack, emergency roadside kit, windbreaker, bike helmit, gloves, bike pump, bike shoes.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

lol good question...

2 amps, neither plugged in., 2 spare taillights, 1 halo headlight, 1 sub not in a box, 1 hydralic jack, 3 extra speakers, 1 baseball glove, 1 emergency kit, 2 Jack stands and bits and pieces of car parts from my accident.


----------



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

there is nothing in my trunk, no carpet, no tire tools, no spare, no nothing ..well there is one can of fix a flat but thats it. Gutted ! :hal:


----------

